# Ready to throw in the towel . . .



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys! Its been a while since my last post. I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving with your loved ones.

My little Alykai is as cute as can be however, he doesn't stop chewing on stuff. I still have him in the same confined area. I've had to put tape on all the corners of my furniture because he keep gnawing at them. He even started to eat my wall. Its becoming such a frustrating problem that I'm almost ready to give him away. =(

In addition to non-stop chewing, he's recently started to eat his poop! YUCK!

He's 8 months old and he eat Wellness 5 Blend for puppies. He has lots of toys to play with. What could be the problem? 

He's also starting to "play" bite my little daughter when she plays with him. 

HELPPPP!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried using Bitter Apple Yuck spray? Petsmart sells it and you simply spray the things you don't want him chewing on and he will be discouraged to chew because it will taste bad. Chewing is never a reason to give a dog away, he is only 8 months and is possibly still teething, this is a behavior that can be corrected with time and patience. The same goes for when he "Play bites". Bella used to do that as a baby and I was told to yelp like a puppy and it worked, she learned that she has to be gentle when she plays and if she gets rough I stop playing with her now.

Also, when it comes to eating his own poo, a lot of dogs will do that because they aren't getting enough nutrients in their food. Your best bet would be to remove his stool promptly and watch him when he goes so that you can correct the behavior. Also ask your vet just to be sure about his reasons for eating is own poo poo. He/She can give you even better advice than I can on that but its not that abnormal.

Anyway I really hope you will not get discouraged and give up your baby because of his frustrating habit of chewing. This is something that can be corrected and he is still a baby so some bad behaviors are going to still be present. Also, has he been neutered?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are still having trouble with him!

I usually don't answer these training type of questions because I know there are others that know a lot more than I do but I can tell how frustrated you are so I'll give it a try. 

First - have you tried keeping him in an xpen where he doesn't have access to furniture to chew on? Many puppies are chewers and if given the opportunity, will chew where you dont' want them to. So limiting his access might help.

Also have you tried spraying the wall/furniture with Bitter Apple or a similar spray? Fooey or McNasty? Before resorting to giving him away, I would try not letting him not have too much freedom and contain him in a safe area like an xpen when you are not there to watch him like a hawk. If my puppies chew something they aren't supposed to, I don't blame them - I blame myself for letting them be in a situation where they are able to get to it. I know just how frustrated you are getting and I'm sorry you are having to deal with this!

The play biting your daughter is most likely the result of being taken from mom and litter mates too early and not learning the important 'bite inhibition' lesson. How old is your daughter? If he does that to her (or you), one thing you can do is 'yelp' loudly (like a littermate would) and turn your back and hopefully he will get the hint.

Hope you will get the advice you need on this thread! At 6 mos, they are still definitely 'puppies' and behave accordingly :thumbsup:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I have tried Bitter Apple, I have tried spicy water mix, I have tried it all. He has been neutered. I really want to let him have more space rather than taking space away from him. I also really want to remove all the ugly tape i have everywhere. 

He has also started to jump on the couch. 

I don't want to give him away because I love him, but I just doesn't see an end to this. Will he ever be able to run free in my house without me having to worry about this sort of behavior?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you put him in an xpen when you can't watch him, that's not taking space away, that's giving him his OWN safe space. When he is older, he can have more freedom but for his safety (and your blood pressure)- an xpen is the best place for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you have him tested for pancreatic enzyme deficiency? It is common for them to eat strange stuff. Ask your vet!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey is just a little younger than your guy and everything you said sounds like normal puppy behavior.

I spray everything with Bitter Apple, even my pant legs! I also make sure Bailey has lots of chew toys. I give him pig ears, bladder sticks and sweet potato chews, too. Is he getting enough exercise and mental stimulation? Puppies don't hang out at your feet like an adult dog will. If he's bored, he'll look for "fun" things to do like chewing the furniture. I take Bailey for three long walks in the neighborhood everyday. It's the only way I can stand him sometimes! A tired puppy is much easier to live with.

Bailey can also jump up on the couch!

At his age it's still too early to give him much freedom. There is just too much they can get into. 

I can't help you with poop eating. Do you pick it up right away? 

I understand your frustration. Puppies are really cute, but they can also drive you crazy. They are a lot of work. He will calm down eventually, but you'll have to be patient and work really hard to teach him manners.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Others have given you fantastic advice. I can't exactly speak from a lot of experience because Bailey was 5-6 months old when I adopted him and he was a VERY easy puppy! (I was very lucky!) However, he chewed on everything and I had the worst time with it - I was so frustrated and for about a year, I was constantly stressed about what he would chew up and swallow if I let him out of my sight for even a second. One time he was sitting right next to me on the couch and was chewing on a bully stick...without me
even realizing it, he dug up my laptop's power cord which I had hidden behind couch pillows, and started chewing on it. I didn't realize it because I thought he was still chewing on his bully stick. Boy did I nearly have a heart attack when I found out - he had chewed right through the power cord. It could have been a huge disaster but thank goodness he was safe. It did cost me like $80 bucks to replace that power cord though. :smilie_tischkante: He picked up everything on the ground that he'd see and I never thought he would grow out of that...but he did. I used bitter apple spray everywhere and he also had a play pen which was a life saver for us. I really do think a play pen would be extremely helpful for you - I have the Iris 8 panel pen which is HUGE and provides plenty of space for a small dog. A puppy should not have a lot of free space - that's when they get themselves in to trouble. Bailey's a little over 2 years old now and finally at a point where I can give him a little more room, but I still puppy proof the heck out of his "area". 

Hang in there. Puppies are tiring, that's for sure. But at the end of the day...the hard work is all worth it when you look at that adorable face! Honestly, hang in there - he'll grow out of these puppy behaviors soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You've received good advice. I know that you must be asking yourself -- "how much longer will he chew, etc." Each fluff is different, just like each skin kid is different. Lacie was pretty mature and didn't get into much by 10-12 months. Tilly, on the other hand, had her "puppy brain" until after she was 2, and I had to confine her when I wasn't able to be with her and watch her.

There are items that you can get to sprinkle on the food to make the fluffs not eat their poop. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but it's worth a try. Many breeders use Adolph's Meat tenderizer for this too. Just sprinkle a small amount on his food and see if it works. It is suppose to make the poop smell and taste nasty to the fluff.

Good luck and remember that training and patience is the key.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It will get better. Honestly it will. He is still very young. In your situation where he is biting things a lot I would leash him to you so you can catch him in the act and redirect to a good bully stick/flossie. He is likely stiil teething. When not leashed to you then playpen. No free time until his habits have been erased.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree! It gets better  I tried that bitter apple junk, yea was no good for us. What really helped me was getti.g Rocky things to chew on. He especially loves pizzle sticks, or bully sticks and these muscle chews that are spiral in shape, I think they are called flossies? He chews pigs ears too but I am not sure how people feel about those, anf we tried buffalo tails. These saved our things, didnt mean we did not keep an eye on him, we still did, pups need to be watched especially since they dont know all the rules yet


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

My previous dog also chewed on everything before the age of 1 year...especially wood furnitures and even my wall! I am thinking it's because he was teething and also sometimes bored. He eventually stopped around 1 year of age and at that time I was ok with leaving him at home to roam around the house. He was very good after 1 years old. He didn't really chew on anything except his toys. It just takes some time and patience. 

Now, I have two puppies and they are definitely chewing things again. During the day, I attached two exercise pen together in the middle of the room so that it's not touching any furnitures. Here is the exercise pen that I am using: 



 
Also, I give them lots of chew toys, teething toys and raw hide to chew on. I plan to keep them in the exercise pen when I am away at work until around 1 year of age. Hopefully, they will stop chewing like my previous dog. Don't lose hope. Your puppy will be better when he gets a little older.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Does he get enough exercise? A tired puppy will not chew as much and also he could be bored. I've had dogs that chew and I will not be without some kind of chewie. Wherever the dog is a chew is there too. If I see them chewing something they shouldn't I give them something to chew on. I also use bitter apple but it wears off too easy. Exercise and chews!!! They'll out grow the chewing on things but they'll still love to chew on bully sticks, pigs ears, and so on. Good luck! This will pass . Hang in there. When Hardy was younger he and Laurel pulled a whole strip of wallpaper off of my kitchen wall. It was my fault I wasn't with them and Hardy was a puppy. I should of put him in his pen when I went outside. He's outgrown the chewing now. good Luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay response. I was without internet! YIKES!

Thank you all so much for your great suggestions and your words of encouragement. I'm going to try some raw hides and bully sticks. He just has soft toys to chew. Maybe that will help.

He's home alone all day while I'm at work, so I'm sure boredom certainly plays a role.

I will keep you guys updated on his progress.

Thanks again!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

@ Marj...Pig ears? What type? I usually think rawhide when I think pig ears, which I thought wasn't good for them. 

What are bully sticks? Anyone have any suggestions for chewy bones? I've gotten Enzo a few Nylabones and Busy Bones but I don't know how good those are for him?? :/


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Butterfly said:


> Sorry for the delay response. I was without internet! YIKES!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your great suggestions and your words of encouragement. I'm going to try some raw hides and bully sticks. He just has soft toys to chew. Maybe that will help.
> 
> ...


Just a tip about rawhide - if you're going to give him that, make sure that he is supervised. Rawhide can be very dangerous. I stopped a puppy from choking on rawhide once (not Bonnie).

Also, one year long ago, I bought Bonnie a Christmas tree shaped chew toy that was blended with rawhide. She ate a little and promptly threw it up. That was her first and last experience with rawhide.

Some people love rawhide for their pups, for me, it just didn't work.

One other thought - since he's home alone all day. Can you hire a dog walker to come in and spend some time with him? That may help tire him out a little.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No way will I leave my dogs with any chew toys while I'm not home. I'm also with Linda, I will not ever give them rawhide. Through the years, I've had too many close calls. 

My Little Frankie even chewed the stupid sqeaker out of a silly little toy. I found her choking, ripped it out of the back of her mouth, while ripping up the top of her mouth. And yup, went to the ER. That was costly.

As they get older, you know what to leave with them, but not a puppy. They often chew things to shreds. Just how it is. LBB chewed up my brand new 5" base board. Oliver made toothpicks of my wicker chair. Frankie chewed up my carpet, along with Ringo, and countless others, they also scratched and clawed at my newly-painted walls.

Funny thing is, this stuff has never bothered me, not my "stuff" anyway, I was only concerned about the dogs' safety. Well, I will be honest here, and was only concerned about LBB's safety after he chewed up my new Prada Bag. I was ready to kill him ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Keep your pup confined to a gated area, when you're not home to supervise. Find some safe toys, and keep the "touch-up" paint on hand.

Remember the puppy moments, as you will cherish them as the years go by. They are suddenly seniors. Many of mine reverted back to puppy-hood. Raul peed all over my kitchen cabinets, so bad that they are warped underneath. He had gone blind, gone deaf, and was so confused in his last months. I miss him. And I have a handy man who comes by around once a month. I can fix/replace my stuff.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Remember the puppy moments, as you will cherish them as the years go by. They are suddenly seniors. Many of mine reverted back to puppy-hood. Raul peed all over my kitchen cabinets, so bad that they are warped underneath. He had gone blind, gone deaf, and was so confused in his last months. I miss him. And I have a handy man who comes by around once a month. I can fix/replace my stuff.


 
Deb is so right on this! Even now, approaching 4, I can see Sweetness and Tessa lose the baby stuff they did. And while my kitchen cabinets have stopped disappearing before my eyes, I do miss the playful puppy stuff they did when they were younger.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't give rawhide at all... had two choking incidents that scared the bejeebers outta me!! and never want to experience that again.
I never leave them alone with any chewy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I don't give rawhide at all... had two choking incidents that scared the bejeebers outta me!! and never want to experience that again.
> I never leave them alone with any chewy.


Absolutely!! Choking scares the h*ll out of me. I shake for days. Just the thought of what could have happened had I not been there. Makes me sick. 

I love you girlfriend!! I've missed you ~ :grouphug:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*pineapple*

Just a little a day and they wont eat poop it worked with my shihtzu


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, no rawhide for Alykai. =)

Oh My Goodness, yesterday when I got home, Alykai has chewed a whole corner of my new leather couch! 

I have him gated in the family room which only has my couches and tv stand. He is slowly but surely eating away at all my stuff. My baseboards, my wall, my couches, my tv stand, my blinds. Its sooo much! 

=(


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> @ Marj...Pig ears? What type? I usually think rawhide when I think pig ears, which I thought wasn't good for them.
> 
> What are bully sticks? Anyone have any suggestions for chewy bones? I've gotten Enzo a few Nylabones and Busy Bones but I don't know how good those are for him?? :/


I give Bailey Merrick's pig ears. He only has them when I am right there to supervise. He also loves Sam's Yam's Bichon Fries (sweet potato chews).

Bailey has a couple of the little Nylabone wishbone teethers. He LOVES those!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

@Butterfly-- I just noticed you're in Miami! Me too!! What part of Miami? Maybe we could meet up sometime and let the pups run off some of that energy.

In regards to your last post about the couch...I would absolutley die if Enzo even nawed on my couch or baseboards or walls or anything! We have been lucky in the sense that he only tried a couple times when we first brought him home.

But question...How did he get to the couch? If you aren't home he shouldn't be loose! 

My Bella is already 3.5 and she's never chewed anything and has no accidents in the house and we don't even leave her loose. We have her in a xpen with her bed, water and toys. I know some may not agree with that, but it gives me peace of mind knowing she is safe. Enzo is only 4 months and stays in his crate while we are not home. It's a plastic Pet Taxi type crate that he can't stick his nose out and chew things, maybe try something like that?

This puppy stage is not easy but it is very rewarding and worth while in the end.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Butterfly said:


> Ok, no rawhide for Alykai. =)
> 
> Oh My Goodness, yesterday when I got home, Alykai has chewed a whole corner of my new leather couch!
> 
> ...


Wow! :w00t:

Alykai definitely needs to be in a pen while you are at work. Not only is he destroying your home, he is not safe.

My guess is that he is bored since he is left alone all day. I waited 30 years inbetween puppies for just that reason. I was a stay at home mom when Petie was a puppy and I am home with Bailey. I can't imagine what he would do if I left him home for 8-10 hours!

I know lots of people here work full time and have puppies, though, so hopefully they can help you. Maybe you can have someone come in once during the day to play with him for an hour or talk him for a long walk? Are there doggie daycares available?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

@ BellaEnzo I'm in the West Kendall area. I have him loose in the Family Room. The rest of the house is blocked off. 

I think I'm going to get him an xpen. I'm so frustrated! Lets see how he does with that. <pullingoutmyhair>


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted a new picture of him in my photo album.

Here it is - my little chewer


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You absolutely need to try the xpen - and I hope it works for you! Good luck! He's a cutie (and looks so innocent, LOL)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I would definitely strongly recommend getting an x-pen for Alykai! I had the Iris 8 panel x-pen for Bailey up until recently - it's HUGE so I felt comfortable knowing he has lots of room to play when he was in there but he was also safe. I left him in there every day while I was at work, with a bed, puppy pad, water and lots of toys. It was amazing. Bailey is a little over two years old and I just now feel like he would be okay being in a gated off area instead of a pen.

Here's a link for the pen: http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-908-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic/dp/B000FS4OYA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323360628&sr=8-1


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in West Kendall too! Off of Kendall Drive and 133 ave! We should set up a play date soon! I'm on facebook too, you can find me under Amanda Brooke, email [email protected] We need some Maltese friends!

And please get him a crate or an xpen for his saftey and for the sake of your hair! You're giving him too much freedom and causing yourself tooo much stress. 

He is such a cutie! Looks like a little bear!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

He knows when he does something he's no supposed to. When I get home, he runs to either his bed or to a corner and just lays when his head down. LOL

I'm going to buy a pen tonight. Hopefully he doesn't figure out a way to jump out of it or knock it down. <crossingfingers>


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

@Nida-- I'm jealous! I had bought a child's xpen from Babies R Us like 3 years ago because I couldn't find anything else. All the pet gates I found were too expensive or too low or too big or just ugly. I just recently saw this gate and am tempted to get it but there is nothing wrong with ours. I like this one cause it has the door so Bella could go in on her own, currently she goes and sits by it and barks so we can pick her up to put her in. I really don't think I can justifiy spending the money right now tho.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

How big of a pen do you guys recommend? I have no idea how big it should be. I need to be able to put his pee pad in the pen as well since he's not trained to go outside.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

BellaEnzo said:


> @Nida-- I'm jealous! I had bought a child's xpen from Babies R Us like 3 years ago because I couldn't find anything else. All the pet gates I found were too expensive or too low or too big or just ugly. I just recently saw this gate and am tempted to get it but there is nothing wrong with ours. I like this one cause it has the door so Bella could go in on her own, currently she goes and sits by it and barks so we can pick her up to put her in. I really don't think I can justifiy spending the money right now tho.


Seriously that pen has been AWESOME!!! It's really pretty big though...it kind of takes over our room. It is a little pricy but keep an eye on Amazon though because the price can go down by a lot...and shipping is free on those I think. It's soooo worth it!



Butterfly said:


> How big of a pen do you guys recommend? I have no idea how big it should be. I need to be able to put his pee pad in the pen as well since he's not trained to go outside.


I dont know the dimensions of the Iris pen, but it has more than enough room for everything he would need while you're away. I had a puppy pad in a holder that I placed in there. A large bowl of water. Two beds. Lots of toys. Bailey is 12 pounds and there was plenty of space for him.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I just ordered:
Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 30 Inches: Pet Supplies

OVERNIGHT delivery!

Nida I was going to order the one you have but I'm afraid its going to take up too much space in the room. The one I ordered is 24x30.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I also thought that if I got the plastic one Alykai would chew his way out of it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Butterfly said:


> I just ordered:
> Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 30 Inches: Pet Supplies
> 
> OVERNIGHT delivery!
> ...


 
I think this one would be great too! I'm glad you ordered it...hope it all works out well. Keep us updated on how he does with it!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm hoping it will help me with my frustrations! Thank you guys so much for your suggestions and your words of encouragement!

=)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

One thing I found with Pippa, who is a strong chewer, and my Pom who is a voracious chewer, is the Pet Stages chewy toys. They work so well for them and I don't have to worry about them going through them. My daughter's big German Shepherd mix can't even destroy them. Pippa will chew on hers for a LONG time-- she doesn't get bored and there's nothing on it that can hurt her. At almost six months, she is definitely teething. Her favorite is one that is shaped like a flat bone. Some of them have "strings" attached, but I removed those as they are a choking hazard should they become loose. Since your doggy is such a determined chewer, I would always try out a toy in my presence and then inspect it after ten minutes, thirty minutes and an hour and see if it holds up,


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

We have tons of perstages toys, they seem to really like them and I like the fun colors. Bella's favorite was the flat bone too! That was the only one I replaced when we got Enzo because it looked pretty grimy and she had ripped the strings off.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey loves his Petstages toys, too!

I forgot to ask you if AlyKai ever goes outside? I know you said he was pad trained, but does he get to go for walks, run around the backyard, etc.? Bailey is also pad trained, but I take him for 2-3 fifteen minute walks a day which helps his attitude so much. We do a pretty fast pace (except when he sniffs and pees!) and work on his training, too, so it is a wonderful physical and mental workout for him.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to try some of those PetStages.

Yea, he goes outside and plays with the kids and also for walks. =)


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok I just caught up on this thread...hmm rawhides I never really had an issue but I don't let them keep chewing when they start to disappear it always kinda made me nervous bc they get so small but I will try some things like on here instead! And I have a chewer but not so serious or maybe just because she isn't given a chance really lol ....how did the playpen go? Paislee did chew through a plastic gate so that's a good thing you didn't get that one!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2011)

@Missy - the playpen just came in. I'm setting it up as soon as I get home today to test it out. I will keep you guys posted! =o)


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

These are amazing!

Sweet Potato Dog Chews - Small - Snook's Pet Products, LLC


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Butterfly said:


> I just ordered:
> Amazon.com: Midwest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen, 24 Inches by 30 Inches: Pet Supplies
> 
> OVERNIGHT delivery!
> ...


I have this one but I bought two of them and connected them together to give my two pups more space. This pen works great for my pups!


----------

